# ESB Kits - Anyone used?



## trustyrusty (13/3/18)

Esb brewing, I think they have a few stores. Peakhurst to Nowra. The sell ESB kits, I am not sure if this is a brand or they have had these made for them as their own in house brand. They sell 3 kg kits to which is unusual and some interesting kit flavours, Smoke Belgian Ale etc. 

Are they any good?

Thanks


----------



## jimmysuperlative (13/3/18)

The Nut Brown Ale was my go to years ago and a real crowd pleaser! For simplicity the kits could not be beat! I’d still be brewing them now if my LHBS still stocked them.
I occasionally think about wearing the postage costs and ordering a few for old times sake. IMHO they’re better than any other kit beer on the market. Give one a crack.


----------



## trustyrusty (13/3/18)

Thanks I will, I tested the online system for postage, I have asked them what the prices are because it seemed to stay on 10.00 for me, even if I added more...so ok if buying a few items... Did you add fermentables to these kits, like #20 - it seems from the label that you might not have to ? thanks


----------



## phildo (13/3/18)

ESB is a style and at 3kg I don't think that you need to add any extra fermentables unless you wanted to increase the abv


----------



## phildo (13/3/18)

I used to do their wort kits but their quality dropped off. I just had a look at their 3kg cans. They look interesting, if I saw one in the shop I would give it a go.


----------



## trustyrusty (13/3/18)

ESB brewing, think it is there own brand, I think 3 KG for 50 l brews...with fermentables or 3 kg without.


----------



## phildo (13/3/18)

Yeah it is their brand, esb is also a style. I am probably wrong but I think that the brewery was started by an English fellow but has since changed hands. I would definitely give their 3kg kits a go as I have used another company's similar product which turned out pretty good.


----------



## phildo (13/3/18)

I'm curious to know if they are pre-bittered or do they need to be boiled?


----------



## mongey (13/3/18)

I did one ages ago when I first started brewing 4 years ago . like my 3rd batch or something . think it was the golden Belgian, and at the time I thought it was pretty decent but I didn't know much at the time .if I got beer that got me drunk and was drinkable I was happy . well things haven't changed that much I guess .I should try another one 

they used to do 4 liter FWK's when I first started . they were good . 

I recently did their saison full size FWK . it come out pretty tasty . OG was low out of the container so I had to add some dex I had lying aorund to get it up to an acceptable level. still wasn't super strong for a saison . just under 6% from memory


----------



## Mat B (13/3/18)

I recall buying one of the ESB Belgian Smoked cans about 10 years ago. It was revolting. It tasted like I was drinking smoked trout. That's not really an indication of their quality, more that I chose a style that wasn't for me. I'd forgotten all about that.


----------



## phildo (13/3/18)

Mat B said:


> I recall buying one of the ESB Belgian Smoked cans about 10 years ago. It was revolting. It tasted like I was drinking smoked trout. That's not really an indication of their quality, more that I chose a style that wasn't for me. I'd forgotten all about that.


Haha I imagine that would be an assault on the taste buds. The funk of a belgian combined with the smoked malt isn't on my bucket list. I love a belgian ale and have one on tap at the moment. I did brew a smoked beer last year using a bit of smoked cherrywood in the mash. It mellowed eventually but at first it was a bit hard to drink.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (13/3/18)

Extra Special Brewers ... everything you needed straight out of the tin. Add water. Pitch yeast. Done!


----------



## JDW81 (13/3/18)

I used quite a few of them when I first started brewing many years ago.

Made some excellent beers with them. They are easy to irish up with some extra steeping malt and hops as well.

I don't know how much they've changed in the last 10 years or so, but based on my experiences I'd happily recommend them.

JD


----------



## Peter80 (13/3/18)

When I used them around 2002-2006 they were excellent, especially with a good dry yeast and temp control. I combined with steeping grains and late addition hops to great results. No need to add additional fementiables unless you want to for a 21-23l batch.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (13/3/18)

Up here in the tropics we’d use mauri 514 ale yeast. Perfect! Dry, neutral and temperature tolerant.
Anyone know of a Qld distributor? Postage from Sydney is $34 for 1 tin!!!!


----------



## phildo (14/3/18)

jimmysuperlative said:


> Up here in the tropics we’d use mauri 514 ale yeast. Perfect! Dry, neutral and temperature tolerant.
> Anyone know of a Qld distributor? Postage from Sydney is $34 for 1 tin!!!!


Ouch, the tyranny of distance!


----------



## phildo (14/3/18)

If we can't find you a local distributor maybe we could organise a bulk buy. Maybe if we could get 10 or 15 of the us to buy 2 cans each and get them to divi the postage evenly it is might work out worthwhile. Just an idea and I am unsure of the feasibility and the sinews of it but it might be a worth a look see.


----------

